# new here



## bjp (Feb 24, 2010)

guess ill use this space for interduction.
new here and soon to be new to predator hunting, thanks to a friend.
seems like a great way to enjoy the off season, and get some practice in as well.
look forward to gathering a lot of good info and making some new friends.
i am in the austin area of texas.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome! Moving back to Austin myself in a couple weeks! Lots of guys on here from the area too....


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

welcome,,, kinda new here myself,enjoy the site though,,


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Great to have ya on board bjp


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

bjp glad to have you in the mix of us.
Cur Dog


----------

